# RCI, do not deposit early



## Texasbelle (Dec 7, 2010)

Why would anyone deposit early when the trading value likely will go up?  Our unit in 2011 is 28 points, 2012 is 23!!!  The explaination from RCI is that value is strickly based on demand and when people start requesting 2012 the value would go up.  SO instead of the deposit early advantage, it is the deposit early disadvantage.  I think this is nuts.  "The value will never go down [from the 23], but will go up."


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 7, 2010)

I deposited my 2012 floating week (picked wk 27) and got 43 TP for a studio in Hawaii.  I'm pretty happy . . . just confirmed an exchange into Ireland for April 2012 for 33 TP and change back


----------



## Keep Traveling (Dec 7, 2010)

only time will tell if it goes up...it could go down...high airfare to hawaii, trouble in mexico...everyone else already deposits

KT


----------



## abbekit (Dec 7, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I deposited my 2012 floating week (picked wk 27) and got 43 TP for a studio in Hawaii.  I'm pretty happy . . . just confirmed an exchange into Ireland for April 2012 for 33 TP and change back



Just curious, which resort in Ireland (and what size unti)?  We love Ireland!


----------



## Judy (Dec 8, 2010)

Texasbelle said:


> "The value will never go down [from the 23], but will go up."


According to the RCI chart, starting at nine months before check-in, the trading value will be reduced over time.


----------



## Texasbelle (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, you must deposit at or before 9months out or lose value.  But she told me the value would rise so I'm not about to deposit now.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2010)

This is something that long-time TUGgers have often suspected---that it is possible to deposit "too early".


----------



## Mel (Dec 8, 2010)

Judy said:


> According to the RCI chart, starting at nine months before check-in, the trading value will be reduced over time.



The trading value won't go down, but you will be given a discounted trade credit for a "late" deposit.  We can see that with the Deposit Calculator, where it shows us the maximum value available, before that discount.  It sounds like she was told the maximum value would not drop below that point, but might increase, so it makes sense to wait until 10 months out, unless you see it rise before than and want to take advantage.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't count on trading power only going up (and never down) from 24 to 9 months.  I suspect that it could go either way depending on changes in supply and demand.  It's still not clear when or how often deposit trading values will be adjusted.  I've seen once a year mentioned, but I think it's still too early to know for sure.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 8, 2010)

abbekit said:


> Just curious, which resort in Ireland (and what size unti)?  We love Ireland!



I picked up the Connemara Cottages (2BR).


----------



## elaine (Dec 9, 2010)

years ago, a RCI rep told me that the highest demand for summer weeks was right after LAbor Day--everyone had been on vacation and was now planning their next one. As such, I have never deposited my 4th of July week prior to Labor Day, regardless of the "deposit early" mantra--and even at 8 months out, I had terrific trading power. I agree, many will now deposit closer to 10 months. But, I would much rather be on a 1 year-9 months planning schedule than 2 years out.
Also, in HHI the deposit calculator seems strange for 2012.  Week 26 with July 4th get lower points than week 27---but for 2011, week 26  (not having the 4th) get the highest trade power of the summer and week 27 with July 4th gets lower TP. I am waiting to see if TP realigns next year.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 9, 2010)

elaine said:


> Also, in HHI the deposit calculator seems strange for 2012.  Week 26 with July 4th get lower points than week 27---but for 2011, week 26  (not having the 4th) get the highest trade power of the summer and week 27 with July 4th gets lower TP. I am waiting to see if TP realigns next year.


Same for my Orlando resort.  I own a week 26 and my friend owns 27 and our TP values are flipped, which I would expect if we each got the higher value when our week falls on July 4, but it is the opposite.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 9, 2010)

I am not sure when it happened, definitely since yesterday, but my week 26/2012, which I have not banked, has gone up in value.  So apparently those values can change over time.


----------



## elcid86 (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a floating week and was always told by both the resort and RCI that the 4th of July week had the best trading power.  I was just playing around with the TP evaluator tool and it appears that Thanksgiving is higher the 7/4 and Christmas is higher than both!  Now I'm a little miffed.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 10, 2010)

I think there has been some initial glitches in their TP assignments and they are working through them as they learn about them.  I'd suggest that if something doesn't make sense (like lower TP for July 4th week) call them and let them know.  That will be one of the ways they will realize they still have bugs in their programming.

As for TP value, I did get a 2012 wk 27 (July 4th) for deposit from my floating ownership resort.  It was valued at TP=43 while most of the weeks at this resort are in the 30's.  Christmas week 2011 is the highest at TP = 49.  THe other week that had TP = 43 was 2012-7.  This particular resort is in Hawaii.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 10, 2010)

elcid86 said:


> I have a floating week and was always told by both the resort and RCI that the 4th of July week had the best trading power.



And this is a benefit of RCI's quantifying of the trading power since there is so much misinformation and situational circumstances that affect it.


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 17, 2010)

*Values do drop!*



MichaelColey said:


> I wouldn't count on trading power only going up (and never down) from 24 to 9 months.  I suspect that it could go either way depending on changes in supply and demand.  It's still not clear when or how often deposit trading values will be adjusted.  I've seen once a year mentioned, but I think it's still too early to know for sure.



Well today is exactly 12 months before my check in for week 51/2011.  I have not deposited it yet, thinking it would go up when demand for next Dec. goes up.  Wrong!  It actually went down 2 points.  I am still going to wait.  I don't think it will continue to drop.  

Interestingly, the cost to exchange into the same week has gone up 3 points since yesterday.   RCI is still giving me more to deposit than it would cost to book but the spread has gone from 11 points to 6.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Dec 19, 2010)

so, once you deposit your pts are locked, correct?  I have a week 51 2 bedroom at orange lake west that shows 56 pts for 2011 and 56 pts for 2012. my 3 bedroom in the east village week 49 is showing 23 pts for 2011 and 22 pts for 2012..  I was going to sell the week 51 but looks like ill sell the 3 bedroom week 49 now. I only use them to trade back in to 
OLCC so ill now get 2 to 3x the trades with the week 51 without paying 3 MF's!   works for me and im locking in early, I think you can only max out at 60 pts anyway.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 19, 2010)

jbuzzy11 said:


> so, once you deposit your pts are locked, correct?  I have a week 51 2 bedroom at orange lake west that shows 56 pts for 2011 and 56 pts for 2012. my 3 bedroom in the east village week 49 is showing 23 pts for 2011 and 22 pts for 2012..  I was going to sell the week 51 but looks like ill sell the 3 bedroom week 49 now. I only use them to trade back in to
> OLCC so ill now get 2 to 3x the trades with the week 51 without paying 3 MF's!   works for me and im locking in early, I think you can only max out at 60 pts anyway.


That's a great plan.  

You can see how I determined the poor trading power of Foxrun in RCI.  $645 MF's for Foxrun, and the best point value, even for 4th of July, is 21 points in RCI.  RCI doesn't want Foxrun deposits, so they won't get mine.  

In II, I just got a match for the Westin Princeville for March of 2011, 2 bedroom with a Foxrun week 13.  II loves Foxrun, but RCI does not.


----------



## scotlass (Dec 20, 2010)

I have found the same as others.  My week 27 for 2011 (Saturday check-in) starts July 2 and has points value 45.  The same week in 2012 starts on July 7 and has points value 44.  I called RCI and got the same answer, more demand in 2011 although it didn't make sense to me until I read this thread.   Thanks Tuggers!  At least it makes sense which is rather surprising for RCI!


----------



## jasenj1 (Dec 20, 2010)

jbuzzy11 said:


> so, once you deposit your pts are locked, correct?



No. 

According to the Disclosure Guide, Section 8.B:
"RCI, at its sole discretion, may reevaluate the value assigned to a unit of Deposited Vacation Time. Upon such reevaluation if the value assigned to the unit of Deposited Vacation Time has increased the Deposit Trading Power of such unit or the associated Combined Deposit or Deposit Credit may be adjusted accordingly."

So it is quite possible - although apparently not required - for RCI to increase the TP. I didn't see any mention of reducing value in the Disclosure Guide, so I'm going to guess they won't lower the value.

Assuming RCI always does adjust upward when demand & other conditions change, it seems you should deposit ASAP and play the float until you think you're getting the max value before exchanging.

I wonder if you watched the TP and saw it increase, but your deposit's value not increase, and called RCI to whine, if they would adjust it upward for you.

- Jasen.


----------



## jstapleton (Dec 27, 2010)

Although I'm not new to T/S (I own 3 bedroom fixed weeks in HHI, Orlando and DVC points) I am not so savy on trading. We never trade our HHI fixed August week and usually trade our OLCC week and use our points for DVC.

I know I want to trade my 3 bedroom OLCC, week 32, for a specific July 2012week, for a week in Florida or the Carolinas after a week-long cruise. I do not want to trade my HHI week, only my OLCC week.
Since I know exactly what week I want, when would it be best for me to deposit my 2012 OLCC week? Wait until closer or deposit and keep looking for what I want?
Thank you all VERY VERY much


----------



## jasenj1 (Dec 27, 2010)

jstapleton said:


> I know I want to trade my 3 bedroom OLCC, week 32, for a specific July 2012week, for a week in Florida or the Carolinas after a week-long cruise. I do not want to trade my HHI week, only my OLCC week.
> Since I know exactly what week I want, when would it be best for me to deposit my 2012 OLCC week? Wait until closer or deposit and keep looking for what I want?



I'm a trading newbie, too (but I have stayed at a Holiday Inn), so take my advice with a big grain of salt.
1) If your week is a lock-off, deposit the two sides separately. You will get more points/trading power units/whatever.
2) I'd deposit early and set up some running/continuous searches. That should get you a good place in line to see what pops up. And you may be ahead of the demand curve.
3) I wouldn't worry too much if nothing pops up right away. I'm going to guess many people have not paid their 2012 maintenance fees and can't deposit yet.

- Jasen.


----------



## cmh (Dec 27, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> As for TP value, I did get a 2012 wk 27 (July 4th) for deposit from my floating ownership resort.  It was valued at TP=43 while most of the weeks at this resort are in the 30's.  Christmas week 2011 is the highest at TP = 49.  THe other week that had TP = 43 was 2012-7.  This particular resort is in Hawaii.



I'm kind of new to learning timeshares, getting my first timeshare this year in Hawaii.  It too is a floating week arrangement like your week is. 

I reserved a 2011 week that has a very high TP value, and I'll likely want to deposit it with RCI. But I'm concerned whether I'll get to deposit that actual week & get the corresponding high deposit value. Do some resorts try to keep the "good weeks" for their owner's stays and deposit lesser value weeks to exchange companies?

I've reserved a high value week, but in my home resort Plan Rules book I received as a new owner, I see wording that says...

"At its discretion, the Association may assign you a different reservation for that year (i.e., a different Use Period, check-in/check-out day, and/pr Unit) for you to deposit or bank with the exchange agent."

Do most ts associations have similar wording?  Is it commonly invoked?  In the past, that may not have been such a big deal, but now that deposit values are shown specifically in advance, it's a whole different situation.  I'll be upset if I call to deposit my high value reserved week but am then assigned a crappy lower value week that is actually deposited.  That would mean I'll lose all possible control on trying to maximize my trading value, trying to be an informed consumer.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 27, 2010)

That is a real risk with floating weeks in most cases (not knowing what you'll get deposited for exchange in RCI).  My ownership is also floating weeks, and it is a 'crap shoot' in terms of what gets deposited.  

However, it may also depend on the exchange company with which you deposit.  If you choose to deposit with RCI, it will probably be whatever they give you.  However, you can reserve a high-demand week and then contact a non-RCI (independent) exchange company and arrange directly with them to have the week deposited to them--in which case, you should get your high-demand week deposited.


----------



## cmh (Dec 28, 2010)

muranojo said:


> That is a real risk with floating weeks in most cases (not knowing what you'll get deposited for exchange in RCI).  My ownership is also floating weeks, and it is a 'crap shoot' in terms of what gets deposited.
> 
> However, it may also depend on the exchange company with which you deposit.  If you choose to deposit with RCI, it will probably be whatever they give you.  However, you can reserve a high-demand week and then contact a non-RCI (independent) exchange company and arrange directly with them to have the week deposited to them--in which case, you should get your high-demand week deposited.



muranojo, thank you for the response.  Yes, as a newbie, the only exchange company I have any experience with is RCI.  If this is indeed the case, that they could deposit a crappy week when I have a high value week reserved, then I will definitely check out other exchange companies.  With the new RCI point system, the values are so visible now.

Why would it be different with other exchange companies?  Isn't it your home resort that decides which week to deposit?

How do you - and others on the TUG boards - hope to manage this better in the future to maximize your trading value?


----------



## Carol C (Dec 28, 2010)

bellesgirl said:


> Same for my Orlando resort.  I own a week 26 and my friend owns 27 and our TP values are flipped, which I would expect if we each got the higher value when our week falls on July 4, but it is the opposite.



You are an interesting "study".   Keep posting please!


----------



## Mel (Dec 28, 2010)

While they dropped a few weeks ago, the credits offered for the deposit of each of my 2012 weeks has returned to what it was when the new system was introduced.  Looks to me like there was a problem in the system, since almost everything I was tracking dropped for just a few days, and they went right back to the same numbers.  Glad I didn't panic and deposit out of fear they would drop even more.  Even so, the 2012 weeks are still lower than what I got for my 2011 weeks, so I will wait closer to 1 year out.



jstapleton said:


> Although I'm not new to T/S (I own 3 bedroom fixed weeks in HHI, Orlando and DVC points) I am not so savy on trading. We never trade our HHI fixed August week and usually trade our OLCC week and use our points for DVC.
> 
> I know I want to trade my 3 bedroom OLCC, week 32, for a specific July 2012week, for a week in Florida or the Carolinas after a week-long cruise. I do not want to trade my HHI week, only my OLCC week.
> Since I know exactly what week I want, when would it be best for me to deposit my 2012 OLCC week? Wait until closer or deposit and keep looking for what I want?
> Thank you all VERY VERY much


If you are happy with the credits RCI is offering for your OLCC week, deposit now and put your request in.  That will preserve your place in line ahead of anyone else placing an ongoing search.  Unless they changed the rules for the lated HOA groups, OLCC doesn't require you to pay your fees ahead of time to deposit, so you don't have to worry about paying 2012 fees this early.  I would expect July weeks to be peak demand, particularly if you are looking for something on the beach.  You will have to balance any increased credits you might (not guaranteed) if RCI increases what they offer for your deposit with the advantage of being first in line (or near first)  I your week gets you enough credit for what you want, and you don't care about any excess, it makes more sense to start your search now.  You might have to wait until July 2011 or later to get your exchange, because most owners can't deposit without paying their maintenance fees first, and many floating week owner can't reserve anything this far out anyway.



cmh said:


> I'm kind of new to learning timeshares, getting my first timeshare this year in Hawaii.  It too is a floating week arrangement like your week is.
> 
> I reserved a 2011 week that has a very high TP value, and I'll likely want to deposit it with RCI. But I'm concerned whether I'll get to deposit that actual week & get the corresponding high deposit value. Do some resorts try to keep the "good weeks" for their owner's stays and deposit lesser value weeks to exchange companies?
> 
> ...


----------



## learnalot (Dec 28, 2010)

cmh said:


> Why would it be different with other exchange companies?  Isn't it your home resort that decides which week to deposit?



Most resorts have an official affiliation with either RCI or II.  This official relationship is often bundled together with your ownership, which allows the developer/resort to somewhat dictate the terms for deposits (i.e., they pick the week, etc.).  If you use an independent exchange company, neither you or the exchange company are bound by those terms, however the deposit process may involve a few additional steps than if you used the affiliated exchange company.  With most of the independent exchange companies, you actually book a week with your resort and then deposit that week with them.  The process for doing this will vary from company to company and resort to resort.  Depending on your resort's procedures, it may be necessary for you to obtain a guest certificate for the reservations, which would generally not happen with a standard RCI or II deposit.  In some resort systems, a guest certificate or confirmation is an extra expense, but we have found it to be a worthwhile one.


----------

